

22 Additional Unauthorized Apple Retailers Found in China - t_krupicka
http://www.dailytech.com/22+Additional+Unauthorized+Apple+Retailers+Found+in+China/article22433.htm

======
reemrevnivek
The previous conversation about finding one apple store was here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2783920> \- 286 points by barron 23 days
ago - 56 comments

The title of the linked blog post
([http://birdabroad.wordpress.com/2011/07/20/are-you-
listening...](http://birdabroad.wordpress.com/2011/07/20/are-you-listening-
steve-jobs/)) was "Are you listening, Steve Jobs?" Apparently, at least
someone was.

Or, at least, someone listened after that story went viral and got some
1,000,000 views in 72 hours. There was an update posted here:
[http://birdabroad.wordpress.com/2011/07/23/fake-apple-
store-...](http://birdabroad.wordpress.com/2011/07/23/fake-apple-store-update-
with-video/)

